# 97 Suburban Old Western Plow



## 97Suburban (Dec 1, 2008)

I am hoping someone can help me out im new to the whole plow thing and well i need ot plow my driveway but dont want ot pay a guy to do it eveyr morning so i have purchased a plow western conventional plow im gonna say its a 7'6" isamatric mark III it has a cable joy stick control and it was sold to me being said that it was mounted on a similar chevy truck but i have odne some research and found the mount that came with it was for a 88 chevy truck i have a 97 GMC k1500 now my question. is there still a way i can mount this plow setup to my suburban? can i just buy the mount bracket for my truck and mount the rest of the hardware to it being the a-frame and lift frame ? does any one know where i could find instructions on how to install this plow to this truck ?


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

There was no support for the conventional mounts after 1994


----------



## drivewaydoctor (Nov 26, 2008)

Your going to need to weld up a support bracket for your frame. I have the same plow. You'll need to find a good welder/fabricator and you'll be golden.


----------



## 97Suburban (Dec 1, 2008)

by support bracket do u mean soemthing like a cross member ?


----------



## zimmm (Jul 27, 2006)

Should mount to your 97 without too much difficulty. Chevy 1/2 ton truck frames for 88-98 are the same(assuming the 88 truck had the independent front suspension)


----------

